# Replacing Roof Vents in a Talisman Auto Sleeper



## BarryW (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a Talisman Auto-Sleeper and have been told that I have slight evidence of water ingress around the roof vents - 3 of which are 400mm by 400mm and one which is 280mm by 280mm. Given that the van is 10 years old I thought I might replace them - has any one done such a job? - is it easy? and is there anything special I need.
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi,

Although I have a Hymer, I had to have the vent in the Shower/loo replaced as the handles had broken.

I bought a replacement from a local accessories dealer and had it fitted at another motohome dealers workshop. 

About 60 GBP all in. 30 odd for the vent and 30 for an hours fitting. 

I think you will find the vents are in standard sizes. They come complete with surrounds and fittings. If you are competant with sealant then give it a go yourself.

Good Luck.

Pete


----------



## nickit (Apr 27, 2009)

I fitted one to my 95 van for the same reason as you.

Only thing required (other than a vent!) is some Sikaflex 512.

Its a simple job - unscrew old vent remove old adhesive and re mount.

Make sure the sikaflex makes a waterproof seal and your good.

Took me probably 40 min.

 

I bought mine from rainbow conversions - only thing I now wish i'd opted for the slightly dearer clear vent -but never mind.

Happy fitting
Nick


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Barry and a warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts. I hope your stay with us is a happy and fruitful one. 

I would not advise replacement of the roof lights... I would look more to having them removed, resealed and refitted. It is likely that the current sealant has hardened and is now too brittle to seal properly. 

For a capable DIYer, it would be a straight forward job to restore the water-tightness. :wink:

The lower/inner section of the unit is unscrewed carefully from the upper/outer part. 8O

The upper is then slowly unpeeled from the roof, perhaps warming the area with a hairdryer might help soften the existing sealant.

All parts can be cleaned before refitting. The roof area must be cleaned/ degreased also.

When I did this job last, I used a 'ribbon sealant', available from Magnums or O'Leary's, for sitting the unit on.

When all parts are clean, they are replaced in reverse order. When the unit screws are being SLOWLY tightened, some of the ribbon sealant will ooze out, showing the quality of seal. Any excess can be trimmed carefully.

If you're not confident in doing the work yourself, you might wish to entrust it to a repairer but it shouldn't cost a fortune either.

The new lights, if you go that way, at Magnums, cost £35 for the 400 square and £31 for a 290.

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/Category.aspx?CategoryID=070d79df-9824-40ef-915c-ec97595f9004

https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...nid=154b91182526ed2/shopdata/index.shopscript

Have a nice day! :roll: :wink:

Edit: Nick Nickit mentions Sikaflex 512... only use this if you know for certain that the fixing will never, ever need removing ever again. This stuff sticks well but is incredibly permanent!! :wink:


----------

